# Latest Herping pics.



## Chicken (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Everyone, some lastest pics. Am what-so-ever hopeless behind a camera but here goes. Everything here was found in suburbs around Melbourne.




Swamp wallaby by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr





Limnodynastes tasmaniensis by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Eulamprus tympanum by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Litoria Peronii by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Christinus marmoratus by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Parasuta Flagellum by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Parasuta Flagellum by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Amphibolurus muricatus by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Pseudonaja textilis by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Egernia cunninghami by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Crinia signifera by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Tiliqua nigrolutea by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Tiliqua nigrolutea by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Amphibolurus muricatus by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 16, 2013)

I wouldn't say that you're hopeless behind the camera at all, I really like the focus on the spotted marsh frog and the mamoratus, nice work!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 16, 2013)

Awesome pics, thanks heaps for sharing


----------



## cheekabee (Mar 16, 2013)

Freaking awesome pics man, I can't get over that little whip pic.


----------



## tickerbox (Mar 16, 2013)

Great pics! Keep it up, you're good at it!


----------



## Spiral-Python (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow, what an amazing herping you had! I always get excited when I see wildlife on my bush rambles, but I'm nowhere near as good at photographing it! Fantastic pix


----------



## NickGeee (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow! 
I would be pretty lucky to spot some garden skinks let alone brown snakes


----------



## Barrett (Mar 16, 2013)

Great photos mate


----------



## Smithers (Mar 16, 2013)

Nicely done Chook, Cheers for sharing


----------



## Chicken (Mar 16, 2013)

Thankyou everyone


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 16, 2013)

that's a nicely striped signifera actually! and the p.textalis is cool! I haven't seen one of those yet!!!!


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 16, 2013)

the striped crinia is very good!
for some reason ... it looks to be much better than all the other shots ... why is that?


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 19, 2013)

was that perons at the park near your house?


----------



## Mitella (Mar 19, 2013)

fantasic bluey pics 
keep it up


----------



## Chicken (Mar 19, 2013)

Parasuta flagellum by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr

Sorry one of the photos stuffed up, here it is.


Thanks Repti.

Nick, yes it is.


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 19, 2013)

James you're awful at photography! Jokes mate. Amazing shots. A hell of a lot better than myself (i'm actually useless at photography)
And why did you and nick get suspended?! naughty boys!


----------

